

Think Like a VC - diego
http://dbasch.posterous.com/think-like-a-vc

======
mrchess
_When you first meet a VC, he/she will be trying to assess whether you are
looking for a home run, or would be content with an early exit... "how does
your company get to make tens of millions a year" they want to know that you
are seriously considering building something big... They are interested in
your reaction, your body language, and the fact that you've spent brain cycles
on this._

^ I completely agree with this. I've been asked many times "How big will this
get?", and being the modest person I am I would reply "I don't know.", because
I am a realist and I know things can be hit and miss -- I really didn't
know... but I've since learned that modesty doesn't sell. At all. Be ready to
answer this question.

~~~
rhizome
"Hard to say, the business might need to change in order to be successful."

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1805-lets-just-call-plans-
wha...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1805-lets-just-call-plans-what-they-
are-guesses)

------
arepb
The trend of celebrating VCs like gods is such a vacuous endeavor.

~~~
mtraven
Agreed, but the post didn't do that. It painted a pretty accurate picture of
VCs as people with a big pile of money that they want and need to turn into
more money.

About the only thing I found objectionable is the equation of "changing the
world" to "making a shit-ton of money". These are not synonymous, there are
plenty of efforts in one category but not the other.

------
goodweeds
If we thought like a VC we wouldn't get any work done, what with all of the
hookers and blow.

